# ESPNEWS HD



## bholtz3 (Feb 22, 2008)

ESPNEWS HD launched today and of course DirecTV is carrying it and not Dish Network. :nono2: Any word out there if/when it'll show up on Dish?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

bholtz3 said:


> ESPNEWS HD launched today and of course DirecTV is carrying it and not Dish Network. :nono2: Any word out there if/when it'll show up on Dish?


Where is Lawrece, KS?


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

DirecTV does not have it live...yet. It's scheduled to launch on DirecTV on Wednesday.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

It was just announced on-air on ESPNEWS that DISH NETWORK will broadcast ESPNEWS HD starting Wednesday (along with DirecTV).


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

That's pretty weird to have ESPN notify us before DISH does. I'll believe it when I see it....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

homeskillet said:


> It was just announced on-air on ESPNEWS that DISH NETWORK will broadcast ESPNEWS HD starting Wednesday (along with DirecTV).


That would be very good.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

homeskillet said:


> It was just announced on-air on ESPNEWS that DISH NETWORK will broadcast ESPNEWS HD starting Wednesday (along with DirecTV).


Interesting. . .I guess ESPN always had good relations with Dish anyway. . .


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Other than the current lawsuit ... DISH vs ESPN ... trial set for May 14th.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh yea. . .forgot about that one. oops


----------



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

homeskillet said:


> It was just announced on-air on ESPNEWS that DISH NETWORK will broadcast ESPNEWS HD starting Wednesday (along with DirecTV).


Has there been anything more on this? Will Dish actually start carrying it on Wednesday?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I suspect you'll find out on Wed.... only 2 days to find out


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

FYI: OT posts about DirecTV went here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=124476

This thread is aboyut ESPNNEWS HD and DISH Network.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

DBS Commando said:


> Interesting. . .I guess ESPN always had good relations with Dish anyway. . .


Not really. Back in 2002 good ole Chuckie pulled ESPN Classic and ABC Family because he didn't want to pay. I doubt there is any programming provider on the face of the planet that has always had good relations with Dish.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

James Long said:


> Other than the current lawsuit ... DISH vs ESPN ... trial set for May 14th.


What about the "Dish Tech Center" during Nationwide races?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> Not really. Back in 2002 good ole Chuckie pulled ESPN Classic and ABC Family because he didn't want to pay. I doubt there is any programming provider on the face of the planet that has always had good relations with Dish.


When did this happen? Curious because 2002 is when I moved into my new house and I had Dish by the end of March 2002, and I can't remember not having ESPN Classic or ABC Family. I suppose I could have missed missing them though.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

davethestalker said:


> What about the "Dish Tech Center" during Nationwide races?


That would be an example of good relations ... or at least the free flow of sponsorship cash. I doubt if that would be affected by the lawsuit (if that is what you're thinking).


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

HDMe said:


> When did this happen? Curious because 2002 is when I moved into my new house and I had Dish by the end of March 2002, and I can't remember not having ESPN Classic or ABC Family. I suppose I could have missed missing them though.


I think it was Jan. 2001 - when I first signed up. It was one of the channels I was expecting to get that wasn't carried by my cable system, and it had been dropped by Dish. It was added back shortly after - not sure how long it was off.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

A number of years ago our local cable company (Charter) dropped one of the local OTA stations that was owned by LIN for about 6 months when they couldn't come to an agreement. This type of thing is not unheard of.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

Does a new hd channel, such as espn news HD, need to be uplinked for any length of time prior to going live? For example, usaHD and scifiHD have been uplinked for months, but still haven't been made public. If dish is to indeed add espn news HD tomorrow, will there be no uplink movement prior to the channels being turned on? Or is it as simple as: uplink at 5:59am, viewable at 6:00am.......?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No delay needed ... there are steps they need to take but what we can see of it (uplink reports) can be done in minutes. (It usually isn't.)

We've had channels up the same day that we've first known about them and channels that took more than a year. They come when they come!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

HobbyTalk said:


> A number of years ago our local cable company (Charter) dropped one of the local OTA stations that was owned by LIN for about 6 months when they couldn't come to an agreement. This type of thing is not unheard of.


No it's not unheard up, DirecTV is currently having a spat with LIN, Time Warner is at it with the NFL Network, Comcast with HDNet, talking outside MSOs, in any industry you have squabbles like this, but this is a constant thing with Ebenezer Ergan. The guy is so damn greedy and arrogant and does nothing but hold his customers hostage. His excuse is 'to keep your rates down'. BS! Tell me why comparable offerings between Dish and DirecTV are about the same, tell me why I can get AEP w/locals, the HD Pak and 2 HD DVRs for $115 and for a whole five dollars more, I pay the 'cable pig' and get the equivalent but more HD channels, more movie channels, real On Demand. Now I have no problem with a business maximizing profit, what I do have a problem with is when Fr. Chuck comes and preaches during his monthly gospel hour and pretends like he cares about those that have made him who he is. I switched from Dish Network to DirecTV back in 2004 right as the whole Viacom thing started to surface. It was like a breath of fresh air to not have to worrying about turning on the TV and wondering if my favorite channels will be there. And I don't have to worry about that with Time Warner as cable companies are required to publish a list of channels that carriage contracts are about to expire on a month prior to expiration. And none have been removed, but it's nice to have a heads up, not a now you see it now you don't and be welcomes to a slate instead of your favorite programming.

ESPN Classic was dropped on 1/1/02, it returned in the summer IIRC.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=6775


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Charter never gave a heads up that they were dropping the local LIN channel, just one day it was gone. Charter still does not have the BTN AFAIK. When E* turns on the HD locals shortly, they will have the local LIN channel, D* doesn't carry it in their HD lineup.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm sure something was mentioned in the local papers or on the news, and the snakey satellite retailers should have made a big fuss about it.


----------



## devious_101 (Feb 13, 2007)

Anyone know if this is live yet?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Unfortunately not ... griping space is available in the appropriate thread.


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

bholtz3 said:


> ESPNEWS HD launched today and of course DirecTV is carrying it and not Dish Network. :nono2: Any word out there if/when it'll show up on Dish?


Ha we gotta get USA and Scifi HD first before we have YET another Espn channel.:eek2:


----------

